# welcome to liquid cooling by NZXT



## avinandan012 (Oct 31, 2012)

closed loop coolers by NZXT

Release. The. Kraken.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2012)

Excellent ...280mm !!! wow. 
I wish I had the Phantom 820, loved it. Purposeful for India.Excellent air Cooling.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

Great!!!   Now I can go water cooling with my K62.

Have to make some measurements to be sure though.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 12, 2012)

well really i cant see the pics !!!


----------

